# average weight of an 8 week male puppy



## 4loveofadog

what is the average weight of an 8 week male puppy?


----------



## milkmoney11

dunno if there is one. 

Cash was 16 lbs. when I got him at 8 weeks exactly. He's 14 weeks now and weighs 35 lbs.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom

Sigurd was 13.8 lbs when he was 8 weeks old.


----------



## KAISER10

Kaiser was 14.5 at 8 weeks (2 days ago).


----------



## Miss Molly May

Molly was 10.2lbs at 8 weeks


----------



## koda00

My Ryker @ 8wks was 12.4 (male) 21.2 @ 11 wks


----------



## iceblulady

Nero was 13 lbs when he got him


----------



## Jax's Mom

<10lbs at 8 weeks (depended on whether or not you looked at him funny, he was a waif) 35lbs at 14 weeks


----------



## doggiedad

i don't know the average weight for an 8 weekd old
pup. i got my pup at 9 weeks old and he was
17.5 lbs.


----------



## veeds35

Legend was 18lb at 8 wks


----------



## FuryanGoddess

veeds35 said:


> Legend was 18lb at 8 wks


Wow, that's a big pup. 

I can answer this question in a few wks when I pick up Murphy... I'm thinking he'll be around 13lbs or so? That seems to be kinda average?


----------



## 4loveofadog

ty all for your answers. gives me an idea of what is the norm. my 8 week male pup is 14 lbs.


----------



## lrodptl

Fritz was 19 pounds at 8 weeks and now he's 85 pounds at 8 months-different growth spurts-he's been 85 pounds for a month now.


----------



## koda00

Update on lbs and weeks. Ryker 14 wks 30 lbs.


----------



## Relayer

Max was 14.3 at 8 wks


----------



## FuryanGoddess

wow! I can't imagine that Murphy will be 30 lbs. I weighed him at 8 wks he weighed 10 lbs. BUT he IS an eating machine!


----------



## gsd_bella

Asher (RIP) - around 18lbs @ 8 weeks
Ryker - around 13lbs @ 8 weeks


----------



## ElvisP

Elvis was 10.4 lbs at exactly 8 weeks. His mom was 65 lbs and dad was 100 lbs so he should be somewhere in the 80-95 range at maturity.


----------



## White German Shepherd

Mine was a beastly 20 Pounds


----------



## arycrest

Bruiser was 16-1/2 lbs the day he turned 8 weeks old and at five years he's around 75 to 80 lbs.


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Cisco was 10 pounds the day he turned 8 weeks old, but he did come from a litter of 10.


----------



## JKlatsky

We had some monster puppies here @ 8 weeks...

Argos- 23lbs (3.5yrs 85-90lbs)
Anka- 16lbs (2.5yrs 63-68lbs)
Cade- 17lbs (14 months 65-70lbs)
Tag- 18lbs (16 weeks 37lbs)


----------



## bruce23

i'M NEW

My bruce weighed 10 pounds at 5 weeks.


----------



## ElvisP

Much of what I've concluded is that 8 weeks is far from a "tell" about where your pup will end up. Everyone, dogs included, grows at different rates and you really have to look at the parents to get a good sign. Some pups can start slow but go through a major growth spurt in the 4-6 month range ... you just never know.


----------



## Klaus13

Klaus was 11.6 lbs at 6 weeks old.


----------



## Kodi

Manny was 21lb at 8 weeks and is now 31lb at 12 weeks!

Her brother Bear from the last litter is 110lb at 1 year old.. she's gonna be a monster


----------



## just another truck

Hunter was 16.4 at 8 weeks
23.4 at 10 weeks
28.6 at 13 weeks

more to follow


----------



## 4loveofadog

my guy just turned 12 weeks today and went to the vet. he weighed in at 27 1/2 lbs. it is really hard to tell how they will turn out in size and weight, but, it sure is fun watching them grow and the stages they go through.


----------



## GROVEBEAUTY

My males puppies are usually around 15 or 16 pounds at that age. The one I have now was 17 at 8 weeks, his daddy was about that size at 8 weeks and turned into a 120 pound lap monster. I always say the parents are a good indication of the puppies.


----------



## FuryanGoddess

I heard that you can double their weight at the age of 16 wks and get an idea. Zeva was 33lbs at 16 wks, so I'm thinking she'll be like 66lbs or so. She's now 57 at 8 mos old. She'll fill out, but I bet only like 10 lbs or so.. any more, unless her bones get bigger will be too much and she'd be overweight


----------



## ruger

Zeus was 9.6 lbs at 6 weeks. He's grown slow so far and at 15 weeks he was 21.5 lbs.


----------



## rsavb

Aksel was 20 lbs. at 9 weeks.


----------



## sakima

Sakima just got back from vet today and he is 17" tall and 29.2#...just wondering how much he will weigh in the end...; already getting to be a big boy...


----------



## Sammy79

Ace is 8 weeks now and weighs 15.4 lbs


----------



## doggiedad

my 9 week old (male) pup weighed 17.5 lbs.


----------



## whitemochi

My pup is definitely on the smaller side! I was shocked when i saw the growth chart (i know, shouldnt compare to growth chart!) but my pup at 8 weeks was only 9lbs!

She is 10 weeks today and we took her in to get weighed, she is now 14lbs, puts on avg. 2 lbs a week. is that good?

Her parents weren't too big, i think the breeder said 35kg and 40kg.

I dont know if it applies but i live in the uk! I saw there was a weight chart at the vets for when they are fully grown, it says a female GSD should be AVG 29kg, which is 63.8lbs


----------



## Courtney

Mine (male) was 10 pounds at 8 weeks.


----------



## robinhuerta

Our last litter (Cuevro litter) weighed in at 14.8 to 16 lbs at their 7 wk vet check.
Recently a couple of the puppies were just seen by the " new owners" vet(s) for protocol....and they were weighed at 20.5 & 22 lbs, now 9 weeks old. *but this litter has a lot of bone*.


----------



## Kels82gt

Our boy is 8 weeks today and only 6.5 lbs. coming from a litter of 8 with. Hopefully he's not a dwarf!


----------



## Ruger Monster

Ruger was 6.8 lb at 8 weeks.


----------



## Achilles0557

*Achilles's weight*

My pup was 7.5 lbs at 7.5 weeks. He turns 11 weeks old today and is around 16 lbs. He was actually the smallest of all the pups and I had pick of the litter. Genetics has a huge factor on size, it is tough to judge at this age.


----------



## superpanjy

My Kesai was way below average. I picked him up at 10 weeks, he was only 9.9lbs. Every vet told me he was thin.


----------



## Mickey705

Pharaoh was 12.5 @ 7 1/2 wks. 20 @ 9 1/2. He had a bad diarrhea bout last week and still managed to put on 2 lbs. At 10 weeks he's 22 lbs of fluff!


----------



## KingLongCoat

*Vet says my 9 week male is a tad to lean*

My 9 week old male pup weighed in at 20lbs for his first vet check up. When i picked him up at 8 weeks he was 16lbs and looked like a chunker. Within a week hes gained 4lbs but looks like he has gotten a tad longer and lost that chunky puppy look. She said his she feels his ribs a little more thn shed like. But when i look at him he looks healthy. He is on a raw diet so im going to add a little more calories to his feedings to try and beef him up. But i dont want him to be overweight. Hes also just a puppy. If hes eating his meals and not hungry other than feeding time...should i be concerned?


----------



## MishkasMom

Mine was 10 lbs at 8 weeks (litter of 10), at 3 years he was close to 85 lbs.


----------



## N Smith

My litter in 2014 was between 18-25 lbs at 8 weeks. My female had a litter this last spring, different sire, puppies were around the same (within that range).

My 2014 litter now has 15 month old dogs between 60-90 lbs.


----------



## littleg13

I rescued my puppy as she was abandoned in a flat took her to the vets she was around 8 weeks old she weighed 1.9kg (4.1lbs)and little underweight took her back today and weighs 2.7kg (5.9lbs) they think she's gsd and so so others but i think she too small whats everyone think thank


----------



## butch33611

Scout was 20 lbs at 8 weeks on his first visit to the vet to get shots and a check up. His dad is a monster. They couldnt find a collar big enough to fit him so they cut down a cow collar to get it around his neck. Scout was the largest male in the litter. I dont know how much dad weighs but hes the biggest shepherd I've ever seen.


----------



## Farsi4ever

4loveofadog said:


> my guy just turned 12 weeks today and went to the vet. he weighed in at 27 1/2 lbs. it is really hard to tell how they will turn out in size and weight, but, it sure is fun watching them grow and the stages they go through.


my dog is 3.6kg yes he is 3.6kg hes 3 months he is a mix gsd sable and Japanese shepard got im at 2months weighing only 1.3kg and past owner only gave him milk i fgive royalcanin dog food hs male


----------



## Farsi4ever

butch33611 said:


> Scout was 20 lbs at 8 weeks on his first visit to the vet to get shots and a check up. His dad is a monster. They couldnt find a collar big enough to fit him so they cut down a cow collar to get it around his neck. Scout was the largest male in the litter. I dont know how much dad weighs but hes the biggest shepherd I've ever seen.



my dog is 3.6kg yes he is 3.6kg hes 3 months he is a mix gsd sable and Japanese shepard got im at 2months weighing only 1.3kg and past owner only gave him milk i fgive royalcanin dog food is there any way to get him bigger when i first got him








n compared to now








http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...s21361-hatari-my-pup-picture117577-image.jpeg


----------

